# wie teste ich php seite



## Guest (12. Aug 2005)

ich soll gerade eine bestehende php seite ändern und wollte fragen wie ich sie testen kann bevor ich sie auf dem server aktuallisiere. ich hab mir den code aus cvs in eine exerne txt datei kopiert, als backup. an der arbeite ich auch und wenn alles in ordnung ist, ersetze ich diese dann auf dem server. nur wie kann ich sie testen ? was muss ich dafür machen? kenne mich mit php null aus , deswegen die blöde frage.danke


----------



## mic_checker (12. Aug 2005)

mal ne andere dumme frage : was hat das mit java zu tun ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Aug 2005)

warum rufst du die seite nicht einfach vom server ab?


----------



## krey (13. Aug 2005)

Setze dir doch einen Apache Webserver mit PHP auf, den gibt es für Window$ und für Linux ^^. Dann konfigurierst du den und testest die Seiten einfach lokal auf deinem Computer. Sprich du gibst beim Internet Explorer (oder anderem Browser) oben "172.0.0.1" oder "localhost" ein. Naja schau einfach mal bei Google )


----------



## 8ull23y3 (13. Aug 2005)

Oder http://apachefriends.de oder http://www.uniformserver.com/


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2005)

also ich hab hier nen tomcat laufen ausserdem hab ich dieses xampplite..da ist auch php mit drin. wohin muss ich die php files kopieren...also in welchen ordner? und wie ruf ich die seite auf?


----------



## Tobias (16. Aug 2005)

Kopier die Dateien in den Ordner htdocs und ruf anschließend im Browser localhost/dateiname.php auf. Fertig. Und das nächste Mal suchst du dir ein passendes Forum, zum Beispiel www.masterportal24.com, dann kriegst du auch weniger Antworten a la "Und was hat das mit uns zu tun?"...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2005)

und in welchen unterordner? habs nur so reinkopiert und kriege ne fehlermeldung wenn ich http://localhost:8080/dateiname.php aufrufe. er sagt mir die datei wäre nicht verfügbar


----------



## AlArenal (16. Aug 2005)

Lass die 8080, PHP-Seiten laufen nicht aufm Tomcat


----------



## jagdfalke (16. Aug 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mal ne andere dumme frage : was hat das mit java zu tun ?


Richtig, deshalb hat er's ja in "Programmierung Allgemein" gepostet, gelle !?  :bae:


----------



## Grizzly (16. Aug 2005)

krey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Setze dir doch einen Apache Webserver mit PHP auf, den gibt es für Window$ und für Linux ^^. Dann konfigurierst du den und testest die Seiten einfach lokal auf deinem Computer. Sprich du gibst beim Internet Explorer (oder anderem Browser) oben "172.0.0.1" oder "localhost" ein. Naja schau einfach mal bei Google )


Müsste es nicht 127.0.0.1 heissen?


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2005)

Nein,
localhost ist ein alias für 127.0.0.1


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Sep 2005)

> Nein,
> localhost ist ein alias für 127.0.0.1



hat er doch gemeint, krey hat sich vertippt


----------

